# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Tajo y Júcar irá a Europa antes de que se apruebe

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...e apruebe.aspx

*El Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Tajo y Júcar irá a Europa antes de que se apruebe*

*El PP tacha de "fotoplan" el viaje de Page a la UE en defensa de los ríos*

15/03/2013



El secretario general del PSOE de Castilla-La Mancha, Emiliano García-Page, ha anunciado que el próximo mes de abril visitará junto a responsables de su partido y otras plataformas la Comisión Europea y el Parlamento Europeo con el fin de trasladar su posición en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Júcar. García-Page ha añadido que el objetivo de estas reuniones también será "fijar criterios de coordinación con la Unión Europea" respecto a ambos ríos. El líder socialista y alcalde de Toledo ha manifestado "de manera clara y directa" su preocupación por este asunto y, en especial, sobre el Tajo, del que ha señalado que "la última noticia que se ha tenido" es que "estuvo a punto de publicarse en el Boletín Oficial un penoso borrador" del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca. Para el PP, se trata otra vez de "anuncios y fotoplanes a los que estaban tan acostumbrados cuando estaban en el gobierno" los socialistas.
    Ahora, García-Page opina que "se están llevando gestiones" respecto a este documento y, ante esta situación, ha mostrado su deseo de participar en los trámites que pueda estar haciendo el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha para participar "en complicidad".
    "No contemplo que pueda aparecer un día un borrador del Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca distinto al que ya publicó la Confederación Hidrográfica, distinto a la radiografía que hizo técnicamente la propia Confederación hace un año", ha afirmado.
    En este documento, se plantea, entre otros aspectos, aumentar la reserva de la cabecera del río y reducir los trasvases al Segura.
    A juicio, del líder socialista este es "un listón indispensable", por lo que ha advertido a la presidenta regional, María Dolores de Cospedal, de que el PSOE va a "estar muy vigilante sobre los límites mínimos de negociación que puede y admite el Tajo".
    "Nos estamos jugando ni más ni menos que el factor vital más importante para las próximas generaciones", ha subrayado el líder socialista, quien ha criticado que Cospedal "no saque ni un minuto para discutir no sólo con el alcalde de Toledo sino con el grupo mayoritario de la oposición" sobre este asunto.
    Ha explicado que esto les lleva a "tocar todas las puertas" y, entre ellas, las de la Unión Europea.
    Con este fin van a desarrollar una visita al Parlamento Europeo y a la Comisión Europea, junto con miembros de plataformas en defensa del Tajo, para entrevistarse con los responsables de estas instituciones, que "tienen opinión y van a tener voz con la política hidrológica".
    "No vamos a cejar en el empeño de pelear por nuestro río", ha avisado García-Page, quien ha subrayado la importancia de las decisiones de la UE en los temas medioambientales, al igual que en otros como los desahucios.
    En este sentido, se ha referido a la sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea, que ha dictaminado que la legislación española sobre desahucios vulnera la normativa comunitaria porque no garantiza a los ciudadanos una protección suficiente frente a cláusulas abusivas en las hipotecas.
    García-Page ha manifestado su deseo de que el Gobierno de España "no se quede sólo en adaptar la ley española a la legislación europea" sino que lo que quiere es que "también tome medidas de urgencia que signifiquen adelantarse a la conflictividad que va a venir después".
    Por tanto, ha continuado, su intención es que el Ejecutivo haga "desde hoy vigente en modo de suspensión la filosofía y legislación que se deriva de los tribunales de justicia europea y que se pueda estudiar la aplicación retrospectiva".

*El PP lo califica de 'fotoplan'*

    El diputado del PP Carlos Velázquez ha tachado de "fotoplan" el viaje anunciado por el secretario regional del PSOE, Emiliano García-Page, a la Comisión Europea y el Parlamento Europeo en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Júcar.
    Velázquez, a preguntas de los periodistas en una rueda de prensa, ha respondido que se trata otra vez de "anuncios y fotoplanes a los que estaban tan acostumbrados cuando estaban en el gobierno" los socialistas. Ha añadido que, además, se trata de un "nuevo viaje, como algunos que ha anunciado como alcalde de Toledo, que todavía no ha explicado cómo se iban a financiar".
    "Creo que los responsables de tirar por tierra el Plan Hidrológico Nacional que era la solución a todos los problemas hidrológicos en España y en Castilla-La Mancha, no pueden ahora ir contando que van a hacer lo que van a hacer porque vamos a ver qué es lo que hacen al final", ha dicho el diputado popular.
     En lugar de eso, ha afirmado que García-Page lo que tendría que hacer es dar explicaciones sobre la "trama" en algunos pueblos gobernados por el PSOE que recibían dinero público para la ejecución de obras que no realizaban y tampoco se sabe dónde está ese dinero.

----------

